# Slot Cave



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I realised that I hadn't posted up photos of my mostly finished slot cave so here are a couple to show you.

The first is taken from the door from the garden.



And from somewhere over the other end!



My father in law is a builder and he fitted the foam and plasterboard panels on the walls and ceiling and then plastered the lot. He also constructed a small toilet room. The toilet and sink are plumbed in but we're having a few issues with the dirgo valve at the moment so I still have to trundle into the house for rest breaks! 

I live on a hill which is why you can see what appears to be a levitating plastic table through the window! There is a set of steps cut into the patio down into the garage. The other cool feature is the personnel door which is at right angles to the up and over door and is a protruding little booth. Petty neat!

Table frame under construction. That's my FIL in the picture. The man's a legend!


In this one you can see the garden door, toilet under construction plus the table. And the remains of my hideous first track. I am a liability with a paintbrush!

Table constructed but carpet not down and decoration missing!



I hosted some friends for a race at the end of last month. Apart from my blue Aurora Daytona suffering a broken wing, the event was a great success!

The driver stations are permanently mounted. Next step is to add 4mm sockets and banana plugs to the table wiring. Then I will be able to drop in 6 volt supplies for Matchbox Powertrack, 18 for AFX and 12 for my 1/43rd and 1/32nd cars. The tracks will also be plug and play as well so I can get swapped over in the minimum time possible. 

I know many people will ask why not just use variable supplies? Cost is the answer really. I got the four 6 volt supplies for about £10, the four laptop supplies for HO were about £20 in total and the 12 volt ones will be about the same. My one variable benchtop supply was £50 or £60 and I would want one per lane. 

I'm currently using my club's old Lightbridge and sensor strip which is excellent. The club recently moved to deadstrip timing. If I want to race rigs, I may follow suit in the future!

I'll post more photos as I take them. The current layout was deliberately kept simple for Xtraction racing but I'm enjoying it too much to change at the moment!

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kewl kave!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice cave!!!


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

And here's a little video footage of the racing...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Kitty seems to approve. Therefore it must be great!

I really like long straights and lazy bends that you can settle into with good rhythm.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

woodcote said:


> And here's a little video footage of the racing...
> 
> The Garage Sept 2013 - YouTube


You sly dog getting some footage! Good work and thank you for posting it.

Of my three cats, that is the only one who still chases cars. The other two have grown out of the habit so I prefer having them in there to Romy who is in the photo.

And I am surprised how much pleasure this track has given me (steady!). I was planning to make something a lot more complicated but right now, the current layout is hitting the spot.

Thanks all for looking and commenting.


----------

